# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES

## FRANCISCO TORRES GIL

_Es muy grato dirigirle la presente con el fin de hacerle llegar información sobre nuestra empresa, la cual está especializada en el desarrollo y la comercialización de empaques flexibles con o sin impresión para la industria de alimentos, laboratorios y comercio en general; siendo nuestra principal fortaleza el asistir y orientar técnicamente a nuestros clientes en todas las etapas de la fabricación de su envoltura, así como también la orientación para la compra de productos plásticos en general._ _Las líneas de productos y/o servicios que les ofrecemos son las siguientes:_  *Polietileno de baja densidad en mangas, láminas y bolsas en diferentes medida*s y espesores, de alta, media o baja densidad, sin impresión o impresas full color en flexografìa (hasta 08 colores), con o sin aditivos según requerimientos.Estructuras bilaminadas de Polipropileno Biorientado, con o sin impresión para productos que requieran barrera al oxígeno como por ejemplo: galletas, productos IQF, productos de panadería y snack´s. etc.Etiquetas autoadhesivas impresas hasta 08 colores en Flexografía en Papel couché, Polipropileno y bilaminadas para la industria en general.  Para cualquier información adicional, le agradeceré comunicarse a cualquiera de los siguientes teléfonos o vía correo electrónico. 
Francisco Torres Gil
Nextel: 99 827*4685
Claro: 987959999 francisco@enflexsa.com.peTemas similares: Artículo: Cofinanciarán hasta con US$ 300,000 proyectos para mejorar competitividad de agroexportaciones FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS Servicios de video inspección para pozos profundos desde 3 a  21 de diámetro hasta 400 metros de profundidad Artículo: Senasa recibirá aportes al reglamento técnico para producción orgánica hasta el 20 de marzo Inventor presenta ingenioso "macetero ecológico" que elimina necesidad de utilizar bolsas

----------


## yagov17

Buenos Dias mi consulta es la siguiente, Estamos iniciando una empresa de fabricacion de compostaje y queriamos saber si es posible que nos cotice las bolzas para el empaque de 1, 5 y 10 kilos, sin impresion de momento, gracias

----------

